# What size leash? During agility



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

I think it really depends on the dog. Frank (my IG) uses a six foot slip lead/collar. For Vinnie I am using a leash with a clip (I don't want to slip a leash over his head for now). I just ordered him a tug leash - it's coming from Canada - should be here this week :biggrin: and she said she would make it about five feet long (made of mountain climbing rope and fleece). I think Frank's leash is six feet. At agility trials, I mostly see slip leads between four and six feet. A lot of tugging leashes and a lot of "british slip leads".


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

When they get a bit more familiar with things, I liked to use an agility leash which is about a foot long. They wear the leash all the time. You can let the dog run around, but its easy to grab the leash if they are heading in the wrong direction.


----------



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

We use a leash collar combination that is probably 4-5 feet long. The collar has a quick release buckle so you can either take it over their head or use the quick release button...



















It is braided so it is thick enough to tug with tho Flyer is the only one who tugs on it..


Can you guess who's leash this is..


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

DebJen - I love the idea of a quick release or being able to slip it over the head - NICE!! Where did you get those?


----------



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

AgilityIG said:


> DebJen - I love the idea of a quick release or being able to slip it over the head - NICE!! Where did you get those?


There is a couple out here that makes them. I think they have a website but I can't find it so I've asked another friend if she has it. If I find it I will post it.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

These leashes are PERFECT!

I have to go look for these. I am going to see if Carol makes these.


----------



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

here's the website for our leashes..

Leashes, Collars, All In Ones, Slip Leads, Harnesses, and more dog equipment @ Four Paw Fun / Tina Stafford


----------



## Rocketagility (Apr 27, 2010)

I want all my students dogs off leash as fast as I can normally by second class, they only get in the way and are demotivating and if you tangle one on a jump or something and the jump comes crashing down on a dog you have just set yourself back trying to fix your dogs new fear.

Now if you aren't prepared to keep your dog busy then put the leash on or kennel the dog till you are prepared again to interact again, so any size leash will do for that. So what I am saying is never train on equipment with your dog on leash ever. If you can't trust your dog off leash then you need to work on building your bond with your dog and his interest in playing with you.

Kind of a good test is run away from your dog off leash what does he do? does he run away or run after you? If he runs away you have work to do and maybe you should work on that before agility. If he chases you and doesn't let you get away then perfect that can be improved and worked with for agility.


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

I have a 4 ft leather leash for casual walks, a 3 ft leather leash for Rally O and an 18 inch leather leash for the city or places where there will be lots of people in a small area.


----------

